# PSU Restarts when UPS Switches.



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello,

Since few weeks my PC is unexpectedly restarting or hangs and I'm unable to figure out the fault. Of course mains is not stable these days but it always happens when the UPS switches from battery to mains when the power is restored. Even if I manually switch OFF and ON, the PC restarts. Previously I had APC Back-UPS 650VA and after this problem started, I bought a new APC Back-UPS 1100VA but problem still persists. So it must be something with my PC components only.

The Gigabyte 620w PSU is 3+ years old and had no issues so far. I tried disconnecting everything from my PC, leaving only CPU and motherboard connected to the PSU but still the PSU restarts after mains restores on UPS.

Next I have connected my old 250w PSU to CPU+Motherboard and it doesn't restart. Though I cannot use it to run my whole system because of low wattage.

Then I tested the 620w PSU to run my old PC but surprisingly it works fine on it. Tested several times and no restarts.

PSU warranty is already expired so I have opened the PSU to look for bad capacitors or etc but everything looks fine.

The problem occurs only when 620w PSU is connected to my PC. I guess the 620w PSU is unable to fulfill power required to run my CPU+Motherboard when UPS switches but cannot understand how it runs fine on old PC which has HDD and DVD drive connected too.

My PC spec:
CPU: AMD FX4100
MB: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4GB x2
GPU: ASUS 6850
HDD: WD Black 1TB + Seagate 1TB
PSU: Gigabyte 620w
UPS: APC Back-UPS 1100va

Old PC Spec:
CPU: AMD Athlon 5200+
MB: ASUS M2N-MX SE Plus
RAM: Corsair Value Select 4GB
HDD: Seagate 320GB
PSU: FSP 250w
UPS: APC Back-UPS 650va

I could buy new PSU but I cannot afford if that too cause issues because I have doubt on my cpu and/or motherboard too.  I have checked some other forums where people reported same issues. It is said that stepped sine wave UPS and active PFC won't work well together. If thats the case which PSU should I go for? Please help me to solve the problem.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k

Presently I am using Seasonic M12II 620w with my APC 1KVA UPS and its working superb. So go with the above PSU as it offers 5 years warranty. Buy from amazon.in or ebay.in if you have any coupons to get it for less price. Okay.

PS:Gigabyte 620w PSU is not able to supply the required wattage to your main PC, hence its restarting.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k
> 
> Presently I am using Seasonic M12II 620w with my APC 1KVA UPS and its working superb. So go with the above PSU as it offers 5 years warranty. Buy from amazon.in or ebay.in if you have any coupons to get it for less price. Okay.



Thanks for your response.

After I have spent 5k on UPS last week, may be I cannot afford that model now. Also it is 520w which may be sufficient for my present config but will be short for future upgrades. If Seasonic really works then I shall go for 620w but I have to wait for next month to afford. Btw; How is Seasonic warranty claims here?

Meanwhile I have looked for these models which I can buy at present:
Antec VP650P V2 650w - Available locally for 5k and 4.4k on Primeabgb. No idea whether this will solve my problem but its said to be a good quality PSU.

Thermaltake TR2 S 600W - 4.2k on Theitwares. People claim it works fine on APC UPS or stepped sine wave UPS. Also it has 16ms Hold Up Time, 5ms more then UPS.

I'm also looking for online shopping websites who will accepts returns. So that I can buy a PSU, test it and incase same problem occurs, I can return it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> After I have spent 5k on UPS last week, may be I cannot afford that model now. Also it is 520w which may be sufficient for my present config but will be short for future upgrades. If Seasonic really works then I shall go for 620w but I have to wait for next month to afford. Btw; How is Seasonic warranty claims here?
> 
> ...


Seasonic S12II 620w @ 6k is giving 5 years warranty.

Seasonic RMA is done by Tirupati Enterprises from Kolkata.

I once sent my 620w for RMA which went kaput due to lightning strike. Tirupati fellows asked for Invoice and sent me brand new sealed piece back. So no worries there.

Thermaltake PSU is also better and its RMA is dealt by Savera.in from Kolkata. Better to buy from mdcomputers.in . Okay.
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

Just checked Seasonic Power Supply reviews on xbitlabs. For him S12-II 420 works fine with his APC but not the S12-II 520 and M12-II 620. For you M12-II 620w works fine. This is what I'm worried about. It may or may not work.

Do you know whether mdcomputers takes returns?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Just checked Seasonic Power Supply reviews on xbitlabs. For him S12-II 420 works fine with his APC but not the S12-II 520 and M12-II 620. For you M12-II 620w works fine. This is what I'm worried about. It may or may not work.
> 
> Do you know whether mdcomputers takes returns?


Mdcomputers will not take back opened items so its better to go with Thermaltake 600w PSU @ 4.3k

Link: Buy THERMALTAKE  SMPS  600W — HASWELL READY TR2 S SERIES 600 WATT 80 PLUS  SEMI MODULAR PSU (TRS-0600P-2) - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Mdcomputers will not take back opened items so its better to go with Thermaltake 600w PSU @ 4.3k
> 
> Link: Buy THERMALTAKE  SMPS  600W — HASWELL READY TR2 S SERIES 600 WATT 80 PLUS  SEMI MODULAR PSU (TRS-0600P-2) - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



I have sent a mail to mdcomputers to ask about Thermaltake TR2 compatibility with the my UPS. Lets see what they say.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

The hold up time of your PSU is probably low.
What is Hold-up Time? - Definition from Techopedi

Don't buy any Thermaltake models. Get any Seasonic or Antec.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The hold up time of your PSU is probably low.
> What is Hold-up Time? - Definition from Techopedi
> 
> Don't buy any Thermaltake models. Get any Seasonic or Antec.



No info about hold-up time for my PSU but I guess the hold up time has decreased after prolonged usage (3 years) hence it is giving problems now. Or it could be active PFC not compatible with stepped sine wave UPS.

Seasonic is out of my budget now so cannot go for it. I like the Antec VP650P V2 but I see there are some people facing issues when connected to UPS. Now to test it, no sellers take returns if I break the seal. 

I did some research on Thermaltake PSUs. Many say its not good but the new models are good. I'm looking for Thermaltake TR2 S 600w which is similar to Smart 600w sold in USA and I believe it works with my UPS. Reviews of that PSU are pretty good. Unlike those old Thermaltake PSUs.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

If the PC restarts and then works normally then it's not a power output signal incompatibility issue. It's restarting because it can't hold the power long enough for the UPS to kick in.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> If the PC restarts and then works normally then it's not a power output signal incompatibility issue. It's restarting because it can't hold the power long enough for the UPS to kick in.



Yep, thats what its happening.

I have no issues running the PSU on UPS battery but restart happens only when UPS switches. Today I was running my PC on ups battery for 10 mins and then I shutdown the PC. Lucky mains didn't restore that time otherwise, PSU would have restarted.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

It's better if you try buying from a local shop. You can return it then. Just ask them to bring Antec and Seasonic PSUs in stock(obviously they wont have the good models). Or try buying from Return . A 430W PSU should be good enough for your system.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> It's better if you try buying from a local shop. You can return it then. Just ask them to bring Antec and Seasonic PSUs in stock(obviously they wont have the good models). Or try buying from Return . A 430W PSU should be good enough for your system.



Most of all computer shops in my city have those cheap smps but I found one who has Antec vp650p. He quoted 5k for it whereas it costs 4.3k in Primeabgb.

I would have bought it anyhow but he said no returns if seal is broken. Only I can claim warranty if its faulty. Same goes for all online shopping sites.

Btw: How is theitwares? I see they also take warranty claims but buyer has to pay for shipping. I can get Thermaltake TR2 S 600W for 3.8k with discount coupon on ebay which is sold by theitwares. 500 rs less then MD Computers.

Is MD Computers a authorized dealer or service center of Thermaltake? or just like theitwares they forward our faulty units to concerned service center?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Most of all computer shops in my city have those cheap smps but I found one who has Antec vp650p. He quoted 5k for it whereas it costs 4.3k in Primeabgb.
> 
> I would have bought it anyhow but he said no returns if seal is broken. Only I can claim warranty if its faulty. Same goes for all online shopping sites.
> 
> ...



In our country only 2 brands - Seasonic and Antec provide quality for money. Every other brand has low quality models or are overpriced for what it is. Also the review done by xbitlabs was a long time ago. They are replaced by new better versions of those same models now. The hold up times might have improved in the new versions. Overclockerszone is authorised distributor for Seasonic. And i think primeabgb is for Antec from what i last saw.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

Official Distributors & Service for Thermaltake in India is done by Savera.

Here is their address:
 Savera Marketing Agency Pvt Ltd
Website :Savera
Gala No-8,Apollo Industrial Premises Society Ltd, Opp Mahakali Caves Road, Near MIDC,Andheri (East), PIN:400093 Mumbai, Maharashtra.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

Thermaltake TR2 S 600w @ 4.3k is best with 3 years warranty.

I once dealt with Savera where I sent my Gainward GTX660 2GB for RMA and they asked for invoice and sent me Gainward GTX750Ti 2GB sealed piece instead within 10 days.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend buying the Thermaltake power supply.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I wouldn't recommend buying the Thermaltake power supply.




image: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/wp-content/uploads/HS_Golden_RGB.jpg

Conclusions

We were very impressed by the new Thermaltake TR2 700 W, as in the past the TR2 series used to be a very entry-level power supply series, with low-efficiency units. The TR2 700 W proved to be a flawless unit, with high efficiency between 82.6% and 87.4%, voltages closer to their nominal values all the time (3% regulation), and very low noise and ripple levels.

The only negative aspect of the TR2 700 W is the relatively reduced number of SATA power connectors (seven), but since it is targeted to the mainstream market, this should not be a problem.

What we can’t understand is why Thermaltake decided to use the name “TR2” for this new power supply series. As mentioned, several of the old TR2 models presented lousy performance, and many people may think that the new models have the same problem.

We believe that the price of this power supply is right. At USD 100, it faces the direct competition of the new*OCZ ZT Series 650 W, which has a full modular cabling system and is also a “flawless” product. This model from Thermaltake, however, presents higher efficiency.


Source :
Read more at Thermaltake TR2 700 W Power Supply Review - Page 11 of 12 - Hardware Secret

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> In our country only 2 brands - Seasonic and Antec provide quality for money. Every other brand has low quality models or are overpriced for what it is. Also the review done by xbitlabs was a long time ago. They are replaced by new better versions of those same models now. The hold up times might have improved in the new versions. Overclockerszone is authorised distributor for Seasonic. And i think primeabgb is for Antec from what i last saw.



I agree, no doubt Seasonic makes solid PSUs but if I had not bought new ups last week, it would been easy for me to buy it.

Seasonic S12II-620 costs 6.7k on overclockerszone and M12II-620 is listed for 7.7k on ebay by same seller. I have a 15% ebay coupon which expires this month and if I use it, I can get M12II-620 for 6.5k. 

Best deal but unfortunately its difficult for me to afford at the moment. I'm not in the condition to wait either because the PSU issue is getting worst day by day. Today it has restarted 2-3 times and it happens more at night. My unsaved work is being deleted and I have to start again.
 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]

Thanks for the info. May be its Thermaltake for me this time. If it works fine with my UPS then I'm more then happy. No problem if it fails after a year or two. I can claim warranty for that.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> image: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/wp-content/uploads/HS_Golden_RGB.jpg
> 
> Conclusions
> 
> ...



It's not the same model. The one that you suggested has ShenZhen UTPower Technology as the OEM whose PSUs have never been reviewed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

Thermaltake TR2 S 600w -4375

Check this Link: 7-Way 550-600 Watt Power Supply Roundup Review - Page 15 of 15 - Legit Reviews7-Way 550W-600W PSU Review - Conclusion

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> It's not the same model. The one that you suggested has ShenZhen UTPower Technology as the OEM whose PSUs have never been reviewed.


Thermaltake TR2 S 600w are manufactured by FSP as its OEM. FSP has good name in making PSU's.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Thermaltake TR2 S 600w are manufactured by FSP as its OEM. FSP has good name in making PSU's.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Source? It's not.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

Friends, Thermaltake TR2 S Series is a new PSU and there is no details about who made it. It has white and black color box and label on PSU case, unlike fully back color sticker on old TR2 which is reviewed by Hardware Secret on 20110. Also TR2 has 80+ bronze certification whereas TR2 S has 80+ white. All other spec are different.

Anyway, my present Gigabyte PSU is made by FSP and I'm not keen on that company.

Thermaltake Smart Series sold in USA is same as Thermaltake TR2 S available here and I don't see any major complaints on Amazon.com and Newegg reviews.

- - - Updated - - -

Good news. I have discussed this issue with my brother and he says go for good quality PSU rather those that we are not sure about quality.  He is ready to help me get Seasonic M12II-620 from his CC and I have pay him next month. Seasonic has good resale value and incase it fails to work with my UPS then I can easily sell it through online forums (i.e here or erodov). Thermaltake PSU is hard to sell because of bad reputation.

As I have checked Seasonic M12II-620 already, it has mixed reviews regarding its UPS compatibility. It works for most having APC UPS but not for some. Now I need a strong hopes from you guys.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

That Thermaltake is made by ShenZhen UTPower Technology as i said earlier. Also Thermaltake Smart Series sold in USA is *NOT* same as Thermaltake TR2 S available here.

Good to know you are going for a Seasonic one.
Get this one. It's better than M12II EVO 620.

*www.overclockerszone.com/seasonic-ssr-550rt-s12g-series-550w-power-supply-with-80-gold-certification/


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> That Thermaltake is made by ShenZhen UTPower Technology as i said earlier. Also Thermaltake Smart Series sold in USA is *NOT* same as Thermaltake TR2 S available here.




Could be. I just saw the spec and design, both looks same.




chimera201 said:


> Good to know you are going for a Seasonic one.
> Get this one. It's better than M12II EVO 620.
> 
> Seasonic SSR-550RT S12G Series 550W Power Supply with 80+ Gold Certificatio



Not the EVO. I looking at M12II-620 and I need 600w min for future proof. Here is the link. I would be getting from ebay because I have discount coupon.

BTW; While I was reading reviews about it, I found that it comes with type F power cable and it is 15a. All my type D power cables are 6amps. Is it ok to use?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> That Thermaltake is made by ShenZhen UTPower Technology as i said earlier. Also Thermaltake Smart Series sold in USA is *NOT* same as Thermaltake TR2 S available here.
> 
> Good to know you are going for a Seasonic one.
> Get this one. It's better than M12II EVO 620.
> ...


What is your source that it is made by ShenZen UT Power Technology?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Could be. I just saw the spec and design, both looks same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M12II 620w means Evo with full modular PSU.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2016)

CRACING said:


> Could be. I just saw the spec and design, both looks same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's EVO edition. SKU: SS-620GM2
Seasonic M12II-620 EV

Ultimately its upto you to decide what to buy. Cables are good. 550W is pretty future proof unless you are planning SLI or Crossfire or buying the R9 295X2. You current system can run on a 400W PSU easily.




bssunilreddy said:


> What is your source that it is made by ShenZen UT Power Technology?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



*www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page680.htm


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

Seasonic S12II 620w @ 6k is more than enough for your present & future needs as well.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> M12II 620w means Evo with full modular PSU.





chimera201 said:


> It's EVO edition. SKU: SS-620GM2
> Seasonic M12II-620 EV


Oops, you guys are right. I didn't go through SKU and overclockerszone didn't mentioned evo on title on ebay listing. It is written in description though.



chimera201 said:


> Ultimately its upto you to decide what to buy. Cables are good. 550W is pretty future proof unless you are planning SLI or Crossfire or buying the R9 295X2. You current system can run on a 400W PSU easily.



No idea about now but I may go for crossfire if I get a good deal on similar GPU that I have now (AMD 6850). Also my CPU and Motherboard are nearly old so I may go for upgrade in near future.

M12II-620 EVO is pretty much good and I hope it will serve for many of years. 



chimera201 said:


> THERMALTAKE - PSU Review Database



Wow what a find! Thank you. Its good that I didn't go for it.

Users of Smart and TR2 series have given positive feedbacks because it is made by CWT/HEC. But the one sold here as TR2 S is made by ShenZhen UTPower Technology!

- - - Updated - - -

Finally placed order for Seasonic M12II-620 EVO on ebay India which is sold by overclockerszone. Got it for 6.5k


----------



## CRACING (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello,

My heartiest thanks to bssunilreddy, chimera201 and my brother for helping me solve the PSU problem.

I got the Seasonic today (Actually I bought it myself from courier office as I couldn't wait) and it was nicely packed by seller. Date of import is November 2015 (Almost a year old) but its fresh and plastic wrap sealed. Everything was placed nicely inside the box, especially the cables were packed in a separate bag. Built quality of the PSU is excellent and I'm happy to own a modular PSU. Another good thing is, I got the invoice from Tirupati Enterprises so the warranty claiming should go easy.

Anyway, removed the old PSU and quicky connected the new one. PC started to work perfectly. Tried to turn OFF and ON mains several times but no signs of hang or reboots. Even connected APC UPS to home inventor which is a pure sine wave and everything is working fine. Thank god, problem is finally vanished!

Here power fluctuation usually happens in the evening but I don't think there will be any problems now on. Actual culprit was Gigabyte PSU and I got relief from it. 

Thanks again...
Best Regards


----------

